# penn pro guide



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I have a 12ft Penn proguide spinner and today I noticed that the ceramic insert popped out of one of the guides. I tried to put it back but as my luck runs it cracked. Any idea where I can find the insert? Or do I have to replace the guide? Thanks.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Sorry Dogg*

AS far as I know you have to replace the guide.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

That's what I thought. Thanks.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Dog;
Bring it to me if you are not doing it yourself!


----------

